

Former Skype, Rackspace Engineers Back HybridCluster in $1M Funding Round - lewq
http://www.hybridcluster.com/blog/press-releases/self-healing-cloud-technology-receives-1-million-investment/

======
lewq
Launching our startup today... we raised $1m and are releasing 2.0 of our
product.

HybridCluster 2.0 is an integrated suite of storage, replication and web
clustering software, and a drop-in replacement for the end-user control panel,
too. Our mission is to make the lives of cloud service providers, hosting
companies and sysadmins easier through smarter software — so that you can get
a good night’s sleep.

Would love to get HN's take on this! Any questions give me a shout...

Cheers, Luke Marsden - CEO, HybridCluster

~~~
wmf
What's hybrid about it? And what happened to version 1.0?

~~~
lewq
We've built a bunch of replication and proxying tech into it which enables
"hybrid cloud" i.e. cross region/data center deployments of LAMP apps.

<http://www.hybridcluster.com/product/system-overview/> has a neat diagram.

1.x has been in operation among hosting companies and web agencies for over a
year. 2.0 rocks a lot more though :)

------
macarthy12
Look pretty cool.

Is this is using LXC Containers ? Are you using MySQL Proxy for in awesome
proxy?

Thanks

~~~
lewq
We're using FreeBSD jails, actually - and AwesomeProxy contains a custom
implementation of the MySQL binary protocol. I tried MySQL proxy but it didn't
cut it - as it doesn't allow you to fake MySQL authentication and proxy to a
different server based on database/username.

Would you like to try it? You can spin it up on EC2 with just your API keys...
sign up for the trial at <http://www.hybridcluster.com/product/trial> and I'll
let you in!

